# Que parlante recomiendan?



## mariofer (Dic 27, 2007)

Quiero armarme un subwoofer y no se que parlante ponerle.
Estaba viendo las marcas Jahro y Selenium.
Alguien conoce una marca para recomendar? algo que se consiga en Argentina, quiero decir.
Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2007)

de que potencia?

Si es de 50W o menos, usaría un Sony,Pioneer,JBL de auto, de por lo menos 12pulgadas

Si es para potencias más grandes y no te preocupa el precio tienes JBL, DAS, Sound Barrier, Eminence, Peavey

Saludos


----------



## mariofer (Dic 27, 2007)

y...potencia seria unos 100watts, quizas un poco mas.
Vi unos pioneer que me parecen bastante aceptables:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-32515462-sub-woofer-pioneer-12-ts-w-307-1200w-doble-bobina-2007--_JM_

Pasa que, nosé...soy algo prejuicioso con respecto al "audiocar"

Tengo muy buenas referencia de los DAS pero nose si se consiguen en Argentina ¿?


----------



## electro-nico (Dic 29, 2007)

ola, como estas? te conviene comprarte unos moon que se consigen. unos 8" te van a andar bien..[/quote][/code]


----------



## mariofer (Dic 30, 2007)

Por lo que estuve viendo en SubWoofer no hay nada aceptable fuera de lo que es CarAudio.
Hay unos Bravox que parecen ser una cosa de locos, pero andan arriba de los U$700. Es como mucho para mis pretensiones. De modo que estoy casi decidido por los Pioneer, andan en U$90 y por ese precio no veo nada mejor.


----------



## electro-nico (Dic 30, 2007)

fijate si te sirve:

oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=17918382_sub-woofer-12-500-watts-doble-bobina-garantia


----------



## mariofer (Dic 30, 2007)

Podria ser. Me faltarian los parámetros del mismo, para hacer el diseño.
Voy a ver si encuentro la página del fabricante.
Gracias por la data.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 15, 2008)

No compres pioneer . . . . . comprate un selenium BASS . . . o un STREET si llegas . . . .

en la pag d selenium tenes todos los datos para los bafles


----------



## mariofer (Feb 6, 2008)

Deje el proyecto abandonado por la vacaciones 

Si, los habia considerado a los Selenium, pero los Bass no parecen mejor que el Pioneer TS-W307.
Los Selenium que si parecen mejores son los de la línea Extreme, pero son un poco caros tambien...

Tuvistes malas experiencias con los Pioneer?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

Ni pionner ni seleniun ni ninguna otra de esas porquerias con conos plasticos que suenana a basura.
comprate uno bien barato con cono de carton o tela, de unos 15" y hacete una buena caja acustica con fenolico de 1 metro cubico mas o menos y vas a tener un sub de lujo!

t lo dice alguien q sabe un poco.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

en cuanto a los parametros, no t la compliques, conseguite uno que sea de mayor potencia que la salida de audio (un 50% más), y que posea la misma impedancia o resistencia de carga. de 12" o 15" o 18" si queres gastar mas, y la cajita de fenolico o aglomerado. pero eso sí, tiene que estar lo mejor sellada posible.


----------



## mariofer (Abr 10, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Ni pionner ni seleniun ni ninguna otra de esas porquerias con conos plasticos que suenana a basura.
> comprate uno bien barato con cono de carton o tela, de unos 15" y hacete una buena caja acustica con fenolico de 1 metro cubico mas o menos y vas a tener un sub de lujo!




¿¿1 metro cubico? ¿es chiste? 
¡no, no quiero algo tan grande!

Cono de carton... pueden ser los Jahro, si, podria probar a ver que onda... al menos son economicos


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 10, 2008)

Un metro cúbico, hablando de 15" no es mucho. Si te parece demasiado...empieza a buscar algo de 8" o 10".


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 11, 2008)

es la verdad pintana que son puros colgajos los pioneer y demas car audio yo diria como dj dracco que te compres un woofer de sonido pro de los que bienen con cono de carton y ala  de tela de esos que se siente blandos cuando les precionas el cono o sea que tenga buen movimiento el cono y ya que su diametro es es grande bas a tener mejores respuestas en los sub bajos saludos


----------



## mariofer (Abr 11, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Un metro cúbico, hablando de 15" no es mucho. Si te parece demasiado...empieza a buscar algo de 8" o 10".



Puede ser, pero he que visto mucho mas chicos que andan excelente...

1 metro cubico es el tamaño del tanque de agua de mi casa! (1000 litros)


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 12, 2008)

Para un parlante de 15" se requiere una caja de 1m3? ? ?
Un parlante de 40 cm de diametro en una caja de 100 de lado (Suponiendo un cubo) no es como una desproporción?
Yo no se de esto, pero nunca vi una caja tan grande, y he visto parlantes de mas de 15".

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 12, 2008)

1 metro cubico! Creo que respondi drogado... es mucho para 15". Disculpa.

Saludos.


----------

